# Beretta A300 Outlander problem



## Putnambuck (Feb 4, 2020)

I just bought a new A300 12 gauge semi auto and putting the barrel into the receiver it's so tight I have to bump the stock on the floor while pushing down on the barrel to make it go all the way in the receiver.  
It's twice as much trouble trying to get it back out. I have to pull the bolt back and let it slam forward several times to get it to start sliding back out of the receiver.
I've had plenty of shotguns just not a Beretta. Is this normal or do I have something going on with it.
Sure could use some help with it. 
I really don't see any place its hanging up on in the receiver, just can't figure it out.
 Bout scared to shoot it and haven't yet.


----------



## tucker80 (Feb 4, 2020)

No. It should go in pretty easy. It has to all be lined up properly. There are some good YouTube videos that may help you out.


----------



## Putnambuck (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks for the response. It won't go in but one way for everything to be lined up correctly and it still hanging up on something.


----------



## tucker80 (Feb 4, 2020)

Make sure you're locking the action open before sliding it in place.


----------



## Putnambuck (Feb 4, 2020)

Yes sir, I was born at night but not last night....not trying to be a smart butt... I knew to do that, I've had plenty of shotguns and still do, just not a Beretta
I'm pretty sure something ain't machined right or somethings up with either the barrel or the receiver.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 4, 2020)

the one I had wasn't like that


----------



## killerv (Feb 5, 2020)

Putnambuck said:


> Yes sir, I was born at night but not last night....not trying to be a smart butt... I knew to do that, I've had plenty of shotguns and still do, just not a Beretta
> I'm pretty sure something ain't machined right or somethings up with either the barrel or the receiver.




relax dude

and

berettas aren't what they used to be, my buddy just sent his $2600 multi target down the road after its 3rd trip to the shop. His old 391 is still rocking and rolling


----------



## Putnambuck (Feb 5, 2020)

OK fellas, ........I about pulled my hairs out messing with trying to figure out this shotgun and finally accidently did. Y'all might have  knew it and maybe I should have but didn't.
In order to get the barrel into or out of the receiver all the way on this shotgun, you not only need to have the bolt pulled back and locked but you also need to pull the bolt back past the locked position another 1/4" till it stops then the barrel will come out pretty easy. I've never had to do this on any other shotgun I've ever had and still not sure if it's all the A300's or just this one but it works.
I appreciate all those that tried to help me.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 5, 2020)

that is kinda what it says in the manual...to hold it all the way back...I thought that I just pulled it back and locked it like others I still have.


----------



## Putnambuck (Feb 5, 2020)

I realize you need to lock the bolt back but I honestly never thought about having to hold it back till it stops, but it sure did it so I'm happy. Maybe someone else will read this and not have a headache with their gun or maybe everybody is smarter than me, either way, I'm good


----------



## bshurette56 (Feb 18, 2020)

Just bought my son an new a300 and it was a real PITA to line up the chamber again.


----------

